# My issue.



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Never heard of this but it is very strange. Keep us posted on the outcome, I'm just over 40 on my 2011 eco manual so I'm interested.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Since there was oil all over the engine compartment, it sounds like the oil filter cap leaked/blew off. I would have to see it to be sure, unless there was a major problem with the head. Not sure where the oil could come from that high in the engine bay. If you were running with no oil in the car, you were lucky the engine did not lock up(no oil on the dipstick). Good luck and let us know what they find.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Failed PCV valve? But I wouldn't think it could possibly blow out THAT much oil unless a piston ring went out and caused that much excess pressure.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad PCV valve was my first guess as well. Let us know they find.


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Patman said:


> Since there was oil all over the engine compartment, it sounds like the oil filter cap leaked/blew off. I would have to see it to be sure, unless there was a major problem with the head. Not sure where the oil could come from that high in the engine bay. If you were running with no oil in the car, you were lucky the engine did not lock up(no oil on the dipstick). Good luck and let us know what they find.


The cap was the first thing I looked at/made sure was on tightly. It was still on tight and straight. I only took side streets to the dealer, not more then 35mph just because I knew with oil leaking it wasn't a good idea. Didn't know it was out at the time though.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

froob956 said:


> So I was driving to go see iron man 3 the other night. Picked up two friends. Rolled over 45,000 miles. Almost to the theater and the check engine light came on. When I got there I opened the hood to see if there was any obvious problems. I found some oil, didn't look like to much (at least not at the time). So I went in to the movie. Came out, checked for a puddle, or more leakage, didn't notice anything. Started to drive my friends back home, carefully watching all the gages. It was running a little sluggish when I went around 2500-3000 rpm. Other than that nothing noticeable.
> 
> 
> Didn't drive it into work today, after I got off took it to the dealership to get it looked at. Without even hooking up the thing to check what the code was, they tried to blame the person who did the last oil change. Then he pulled the dip stick, it had no oil on it. Went to look around the engine some more, there was oil everywhere. Even on the radiator. They said it would be a while before they could take a look at it. I have two jobs (Active duty navy and a manager at mcdonalds) so I need a car. I told them, they said they couldn't be sure if it was part of the drive train causing the issue and they would let me know by the end of the day.
> ...


froob956,

I am sorry to hear you had to experience this situation. I would like to look further into your situation. Can you please private message me with your full name, VIN, phone number, and name of the GM Certified Dealership you are working with? Look forward to hearing from you.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

Since you bought the car with 36k it's possible that the valve cover gasket had a pre existing seap. That would explain oil being all over but not coming out rapidly enough to cause drippage or a puddle. Same thing happened to one of my old cars around 80k. Even had oil flooding the plug wells


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

What about a nick in the oil line to the turbo?


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Rauen said:


> Since you bought the car with 36k it's possible that the valve cover gasket had a pre existing seap. That would explain oil being all over but not coming out rapidly enough to cause drippage or a puddle. Same thing happened to one of my old cars around 80k. Even had oil flooding the plug wells


All of the oil was fresh. You could tell because my engine isn't very clean, dirt everywhere. I love to drive. I'm averaging about 2k miles a month right now. 


BowtieGuy said:


> What about a nick in the oil line to the turbo?


Not that I noticed but it's possible. The oil was behind the engine as well so I doubt it. Although I do not know for sure where the oil line for that runs.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Might be a valve cover gasket leak on the backside of the engine, or a very bad PCV valve.


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Update for anyone who wants it.

Got a call back from them today, there is a deap crack in a piston. So it's going to be at least Wednesday before they get back to me maybe longer. I'm not a car person so I really have no idea what a crack there would do, other than it's not supposed to be cracked lol. I'll stick with my computers.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

froob956 said:


> Update for anyone who wants it.
> 
> Got a call back from them today, there is a deap crack in a piston. So it's going to be at least Wednesday before they get back to me maybe longer. I'm not a car person so I really have no idea what a crack there would do, other than it's not supposed to be cracked lol. I'll stick with my computers.


Hey froob56

Feel free to keep me updated on the status of your vehicle repairs and send me a private message if there is anything that I can do. 

Jackie 
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Going to head over to the dealer today to see what's going on with my car. Will post back after the trip today. They have had the car for a week now. This impalla they gave me is killing me on gas money.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

A piston crack sounds like a casting flaw. I'd love to hear what else that piston damaged. Seeing how it's a 2011 and some of those had flawed pistons that were fixed for good in later engines, I guess you got unlucky. I'd be ready for them to tell you it'll need a new shortblock, and that it'll be covered under powertrain warranty.


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

They got the head gaskets back on friday evening. Was supposed to get the car back yesterday but I did not. Waiting to see if I get a call from them today, if not I will be calling them.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Don't forget to check the entire car over inside and out bfore you leave the lot. Make sure the condition is like when you left it.


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> Don't forget to check the entire car over inside and out bfore you leave the lot. Make sure the condition is like when you left it.


Will do. Thanks for the info. Just got word they never got the heads in yet so still waiting. I want my car back...


----------



## froob956 (Apr 11, 2013)

Got the car back last night. So far it's running just fine. The replaced all four pistons, adn aprrently I had a leak in the radiator as well so that got replaced. Only time will show for sure if they did everything correctly. Drove it about 60 miles since I got it back already.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Fingers crossed it's fixed this time. Sounds like the piston didn't score the cylinder walls or anything that would trash the block. Be on the lookout for excessive (like 1 quart every 1000 miles) oil consumption over the next few thousand miles.


----------

